# Reality is just inches away



## shockwave6034 (Jul 26, 2008)

How are you guys today, i dont really know where to start but it seems like for the past week
and a half ive been doing great. My dp has improved a lot, but i dont wanna speak so soon.
I got sick about 4 months ago from ecstasy use and boy was it pure hell. I couldnt eat sleep right,
thought i was the only one alive, it was terrible. It got so bad that i was tryna commit suicide and 
ended up in the emergency room a few times.

Well here i am in month number 4 and i dont know if its gone or its just im just not scared of it 
anymore. Well i think its still there but it does not worry me as much anymore. Im getting back 
into my old thinking pattern again before i got dp and thats just great. What was really a big help
was accepting the fact that i will be like this for a while and living my life. Just like Mark said
If you were born like this you woulnt be bothered by it and thats something im still working on.

But I still think i have a long way to go before i get past this completely because i think 4 months
is too soon to be cured. Im just gonna stop drinking beer for a while and eat healthy, getting some
good sleep and socializing, i plan on getting out more for the fall. Going back to school is something 
im heavily taking into consideration. I plan on keeping my mind busy i dont want this to get the best of
me.

For the people who just got dp just be easy because it will get better trust me i thought i was going to be 
like this forever but thats not the case. I'm not on any meds because i dont wanna be, not saying you all
should stay away from meds but thats just me. I dont know what else to say so im just going to leave you 
all with a thank you because this site has given me so much support over the months and that meant alot 
to me. This isnt the worst thing in the world, stop trying to hold on to reality so much.
JUST LET GO AND LET GOD DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

DP can last only a couple of days.
You are another example of someone getting better by not thinking to much about it and coming to terms with dp.
If school is not stresfull for you then you should go.

Why is everybody leaving?
Is the ship sinking and I don't know about?
Is everybody getting better but me?
:shock:


----------



## shockwave6034 (Jul 26, 2008)

No im not leaving because i still have a long way to go, i just feel a little better.
Im still having those thoughts about reality and i still check up on myself all the time
but its not as bad. I still got a lot to work on


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mark said:


> Why is everybody leaving?
> Is the ship sinking and I don't know about?
> Is everybody getting better but me?
> :shock:


know that i'll still be here. i'm not getting any better, or younger.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everybody leaving?
> ...


What peach said, and even if I get better I?m not gonna leave this community.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good to hear you're feeling better Shock! Accepting how you're feeling is a huge step in the curing process, I'm still pretty scared of it because I worry if I'll have it forever (I'm only 16 >:[ ) Plus, I don't want it to ruin my teenage years. I wish I could be like you and not really care about it  I'm getting better with that though =D


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > Mark said:
> ...


You guys are my brothers and sisters man.
Lov


----------

